# What is the best cube for cutting corners and that has speed. (Hybrid is fine)



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

I really have been researching this and wanting to get this perfect cube.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

Gazzdog said:


> I really have been researching this and wanting to get this perfect cube.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659
check that out.

There is no BEST CUBE. There are personal favorites. Everybody don't turn the same way.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 26, 2009)

type c cuts corners better than any other cube, and is really fast


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 26, 2009)

Does the Type C have raised center caps?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Does the Type C have raised center caps?



the center cap stays on nicely


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 26, 2009)

The Type C does not have raised center caps, nor does it cut corners better than any cube. In terms of corner-cutting, the old Type A, the C4Y diy, and the Type F are the ones that come to mind. When it comes to speed, C, Type A third model, and Type D come to mind.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> The Type C does not have raised center caps, nor does it cut corners better than any cube. In terms of corner-cutting, the old Type A, the C4Y diy, and the Type F are the ones that come to mind. When it comes to speed, C, Type A third model, and Type D come to mind.



the c4u sucks at cutting corners:confused:


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Type C does not have raised center caps, nor does it cut corners better than any cube. In terms of corner-cutting, the old Type A, the C4Y diy, and the Type F are the ones that come to mind. When it comes to speed, C, Type A third model, and Type D come to mind.
> ...



Yeah kinda. It can cut, but it locks up so much it basically doesn't cut. 

Old type a mostly comes to mind for corner cutting.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Type C does not have raised center caps, nor does it cut corners better than any cube. In terms of corner-cutting, the old Type A, the C4Y diy, and the Type F are the ones that come to mind. When it comes to speed, C, Type A third model, and Type D come to mind.
> ...



i must have gotten the perfect c4u cube. mines cuts corners at almost 45 degrees


----------



## Edmund (Sep 26, 2009)

My Diansheng is crazy fast but doesn't cut corners too well. My old a is great at cutting corners but isn't fast really. I don't know but I hear Edison's are good and so are F's.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 26, 2009)

my void cube is AWSOME at cutting corners


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2009)

My Old Type A can cut over 45 degrees with fairly loose tensions. I only get pops every ten solves or so.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> my void cube is AWSOME at cutting corners



but dash imposibabler


----------



## tfkscores (Sep 26, 2009)

My edison can make amazing cuts on even a really tight tension and its pretty fast after broken in.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 26, 2009)

Truncator said:


> My Old Type A can cut over 45 degrees with fairly loose tensions. I only get pops every ten solves or so.



YouTube or it didn't happen.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2009)

around 35-40 seconds will show how much it cuts corners


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > My Old Type A can cut over 45 degrees with fairly loose tensions. I only get pops every ten solves or so.
> ...



Actually it's exactly 45 

I'll see if I can bother getting my camera out.


----------



## panyan (Sep 27, 2009)

i dont think c4u cuts corners that well either...


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 27, 2009)

Can any one direnct me to where i can get an old type a or a type c please.
thanks


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 27, 2009)

eBay..


----------



## Musturd (Sep 27, 2009)

tfkscores said:


> My edison can make amazing cuts on even a really tight tension and its pretty fast after broken in.



Agree'd.
Before lubrication, my Edison was faster than all of my other lubricated cubes. After post-lubrication, it's even better.
It also cuts corners excellently.

BUT, I keep my tension very very loose. If you turn it any further than its maximum corner-cutting angle, it will pop.


----------

